# which MAC lipstick & lipglass is a must have for NC40?



## miss anna (Aug 21, 2008)

any suggestion on MAC lipstick & lipglass that'll look good with NC40 and i have pigmented lips...


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 21, 2008)

viva glam v my frd is nc40 and she loves it on her pigmented lips.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 21, 2008)

Check out these threads:

http://specktra.net/f188/i-am-stuck-...-please-94089/

http://specktra.net/f188/lip-product...43-skin-88716/

http://specktra.net/f270/my-desi-sou...ml#post1027723


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

hug me lipstick is a must for me as it's the perfect nude/everyday lips for me.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

Pink grapefruit lipglass (neo sci-fi) you MUST MUST get that one. I love it. It's just perfect. btw, the colour on the tube is not really what it looks like on my lips. actually when you put it on it looks 100x better.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm NC42 and I would have to say Nymphette is gorgeous, especially if you have yellow/golden undertones.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 23, 2008)

Lovelorn l/s, and Viva Glam VI SE. They're great alone or together...


----------

